# smells like money



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

i love lift stations


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Its like smelling smoke to a fireman..... If you can smell it then its worth gold


----------



## shooff96 (Jun 19, 2008)

Did that pump break apart like that or did you take it apart? That looks like a Flygt pump.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like the EONE pump I turned down last week cuz I didn't want to play in poo, nor did I want to do the conversion to zoeller.

F-that!


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

shooff96 said:


> Did that pump break apart like that or did you take it apart? That looks like a Flygt pump.


ya its a flygt. i took the 4 bolts off to seperate the volute


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

wow..glad to see I am not the only one dealing with pumps that look like that. Are those news papers? We have troubles with mop strings


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

what is all that?


----------



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

its all a bunch of nastiness. Most of it is underwear band.........um money!


----------

